# Did I spawn C. habrosus?



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

I think my Corydoras habrosus may have spawned :shock:

The other day, when I was cleaning the tank, I noticed some small, egg looking balls on my front glass. I tried to pick them off, thinking they were snails, and they didn't come off rightaway, at least, without alot of pressure...as far as things sticking to the glass goes.

When they came off, they left a whiteish ring on the glass. like they were semented on.

I think these may be C. habrosus eggs. The only other fish and animals in the tank are: A. agassazii, which spawn in caves, and the eggs are red I believe, I. kerri, which are egg scatters, so no eggs would end up onthe glass, and some olive nerite snails, which need brackish water to reproduce, correct? So I think my corys might have spawned.

The thing is, I only have 3 of them, and on top of it, it happened while my tank was a mess from my Co2 system leaving about 2 liters of mixture into the tank.

But then again, I've been doing daily 5 gallon waterchanges for the past week or so to keep O2 levals good while I clean out the tank. So the cooler temps from the water, along with a lower Ph (6.8, but the driftwood and Co2 lowers it some, but I'm not sure how much exactly) may have led them to spawn.

The eggs haven't hatched yet, nor do I think that they are going to, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

What do all of you think? Any ideas? Have these cories even been spawned in captivity before? Has anyone here ever spawned C. habosus?

Guess what else is funny...My albino C. aenus in another tank spawned a couple of days ago as well...lmao. Coincidense? I think not...lol

andrew


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no...you did not spawn the habrosus........ they did it themselves.any weather changes(storms) in your area?it ios one of the things that can trigger spawning..also;if one species breeds and some of the water from their tank somehow gets into the others tank(say,by net) the hormones could trigger them to spawn..
you oughta get rid of that co2 junk before you kill all your fish..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

by the way...C. Habrosus is being bred all over the place.they are an awesome little fish..especially for a small tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes...there have been a TON of storms rolling through the area lately...

None of my fish have died from my Co2 junk...FYI.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there ya go dude..the change in barometric pressure got them in the mood..
i dislike co2 injection because of a friend that lost a lot of money because his system failed..
he had a 180 tank that was awesome..spent big money on the best co2 system he could get.8 adult altum angels.8 adult brilliant german blue discus.10 sub adult L-46 zebra plecos and several other exotic plecos..something in his injection system failed and pumped the tank full of co2..he woke up to a tank full of dead fish..


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

like I said...I have still yet to lose any fish to Co2.


----------

